# Refit Enterprise color charts



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

*Refit Enterprise color charts and general questions to Polar Lights*

when should we expect to see those AEWSOME color charts for the upcoming Enterprise refit like ye did for the NX-01?

Questions:

Are the printable version dimensions of the charts fit the actual completed model dimensions? That way, we could print it out and figure what panel is painted exacly where on the hull. 

Will there be a full color rendering of the TOS Enterprise, Klingon ship and the Scorpion as well?

Will the Scorpion's canopy be chrome-plated? If so, is there any way you could do it the very brightest you gould get it? The AMT/Ertl 3-pc chrome Enterprise set; the Enterprise-D's saucer section was a high-lustre mirror finish. Could you do it like that or are we gonna have to paint it that way?

In the future, could you mold parts so that people don't have to deal with parts that are clear when someone might not want to light their model? The Refit, TOS, and NX-01 bridges, for example. Why are those clear?

Any way to make the kits -- not so big? I know, I know...big reveals more detail than a smaller kit but think of the space on someone's house or apartment. There's not going to be any liveable space left if I complete the NX-01, the Refit and possible a 1/30th scale TOS Enterprise (like I've heard rumors about). that with the C-57D...Sure, my bird had places to pirch now but I can't walk upright in my place anymore.


----------



## cobywan (Oct 27, 2001)

First. The large renderings of the NX-01 were made for the productionof the show. PL was given them for research and promotion.

The Refit Enterprise was modeled in CG but the views would need to be done specifically for this project. (And accurized. The mesh in the Directors Edition of TMP is incorrect compared to the miniature.)

Also these images are orthographic. When you lay the shapes traced from the picture on a round model, things will not line up.

And there are already different resources for painting online.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Not to mention Polar Lights doesn't actually exist any more, and no one at Racing Champions gives a rat's red patoot about no painting guides for a non-NASCAR subject.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Rats Patoot
Color: Red
Quantity: One each!


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Sweet! I've always wanted a Patoot, rat's or otherwise! Sign me up!!! :thumbsup: 

erm... what's a patoot? :tongue:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Color guides for the NCC-1701-A might not be as easy as NX-01.
I'll do some digging around........I believe that there are beaucoup images of the ship on several sites.
I'd guess that a Google search will turn up lots of info.
I do know that the actual shooting miniature - paint scheme changed over the span of the six movies it was used in. Someone like Tom Sasser can quote chapter and verse on that.
Dave


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

This is great advice straight from the fellow who painted her originally:

http://www.olsenart.com/strek.html


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Sweet! Oh man, that's gonna be invaluable! Thanks for the link Trek Ace!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

the tricky thing is while mr olsen tells us the colors of flip-flop paints on the ship, actually seeng which color goes where when seen at what angle is gonna be a nightmare of research.


----------



## Jobi Wan Kenobi (Dec 9, 2003)

tripdeer said:


> Sweet! I've always wanted a Patoot, rat's or otherwise! Sign me up!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> erm... what's a patoot? :tongue:


You may want to rethink that!!

Rat's Patoot = Rat's A$$


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

All the detail photos, color and B&W, you could ever want:
http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STMPEnterprise/STMPEnterpriseTop.htm


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

OK, I see no one from RC2/PL has chipped in on your other questions . . . 




Babaganoosh said:


> Will there be a full color rendering of the TOS Enterprise, Klingon ship and the Scorpion as well?


Don't hold your breath. Plenty of reference material out there.




Babaganoosh said:


> Will the Scorpion's canopy be chrome-plated? If so, is there any way you could do it the very brightest you gould get it?


Don't think I've ever seen anyone chrome plate a canopy frame as part of the canopy and since there are figures inside, there's little point in plating the entire canopy. And I'm sure if chrome plating was involved, it would be bright.

Plus, I don't see any chrome on the Scorpion anyway.













Babaganoosh said:


> In the future, could you mold parts so that people don't have to deal with parts that are clear when someone might not want to light their model?


BG, they're clear because they are supposed to be clear. If you don't want them clear, they can be painted. Unfortunately, that doesn't work the other since you can't paint something 'clear.'




Babaganoosh said:


> Any way to make the kits -- not so big?


I'm with you on this one but it's a losing battle. Model kits are just getting bigger and sci-fi's no exception. Consider dedicating an entire room in your house to model display.

Jim


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Babaganoosh said:


> Any way to make the kits -- not so big?


_*Nevah!!!*_

I consider the size a compromise as it is (not much of one, though), made so as to get the things on store shelves. :tongue: Well, not really -- I wouldn't really want them larger, but I'm very happy with the size we're getting. And there's a good chance, I suspect, that a 1/1000th version will appear one day (presuming you don't want the 1/850 or whatever-it-was Bandai kit).

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Don't worry, the 1/1000 NX-01 snap kit will be "not so big."


----------



## cobywan (Oct 27, 2001)

I think BG is trolling. I should have realized that before posting my reply. The questions are just too rediculous to be genuine.


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Arronax said:


> OK, I see no one from RC2/PL has chipped in on your other questions . . .


Guess Dave's now classified as "chopped liver"???  



Dave Metzner said:


> Color guides for the NCC-1701-A might not be as easy as NX-01.
> I'll do some digging around........I believe that there are beaucoup images of the ship on several sites.
> I'd guess that a Google search will turn up lots of info.
> I do know that the actual shooting miniature - paint scheme changed over the span of the six movies it was used in. Someone like Tom Sasser can quote chapter and verse on that.
> Dave


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

MangoMan said:


> Guess Dave's now classified as "chopped liver"???


Well, Dave answered ONE of his questions... hence the phrase, "his *other* questions."


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave's attention span is not what it once was. 
Scorpion is molded mainly in Black with a tree of clear parts, including the canopy.
The Scorpion figures are pre-painted.
The reason for the large scale of the NX-01 and Enterprise kits is to produce them in a Naval scale - 1:350 - because there is already a kit out there in that scale of the modern aircraft carrier USS Enterprise. The idea was that one could build both the Starship and the aircraft carrier and display them together!
Besides that most of us old farts need big kits to work on since our eyesight is so lousy that we can't see those little bitty pieces in those 1:850th scale kits 

What's more a 34 inch NCC-1701 model is impressive. I can testify as I've already built three test shot kits! Yes they do take up space! I'm going to hang one from the ceiling over the computer desk!


BTW I'm still trying to sell this rat's derierre

Dave


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Dave Metzner said:


> What's more a 34 inch NCC-1701 model is impressive. I can testify as I've already built three test shot kits! Yes they do take up space! I'm going to hang one from the ceiling over the computer desk!


Sweeeet... man, I'd love to be you! I can't wait to get this kit into my hot little hands! Of course, I'm going to be a high school teacher... so I don't know if I'd want to hang one over my desk... Might see it trashed the next day, or possibly for sale on a certain internet auction site... :freak:



Dave Metzner said:


> BTW I'm still trying to sell this rat's derierre


Dude! I said I wanted it!!!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Now the damned rat doesn't want to give it up!

Dave


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Dave Metzner said:


> I'm going to hang one from the ceiling over the computer desk!
> 
> Dave


You had better drill into a good solid stud then! :wave:


----------



## cobywan (Oct 27, 2001)

Nova Designs said:


> You had better drill into a good solid stud then! :wave:


Like Frank Stallone? Wouldn't he bleed to death?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I have a gay friend says he always wanted to drill Frank Stallone.



Thanks, Dave, really - keep up the good work .
And get Thomas cracking on that 1/350 TOS Enterprise before it's too late!


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

tripdeer said:


> Sweeeet... man, I'd love to be you! I can't wait to get this kit into my hot little hands! Of course, I'm going to be a high school teacher... so I don't know if I'd want to hang one over my desk... Might see it trashed the next day, or possibly for sale on a certain internet auction site... :freak:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude! I said I wanted it!!!


 Dear tripdeer,
I worked at a high school for 3 years as a techer's aide. I would always bring in on or two of my models and hang them from the ceiling above my desk. I have found that 99.9% of students are respectful of the models and don't touch them but stare in disbelief that people can build such things. Just hang it in an area that the students can't access very well and wouldn't be able to touch it and it will be ok. Of course I would always tell my students how hard and how long I spent on it and they won't dare touch it. But then again, I haven't been to your school so I don't know how your students behave. I was in a Career Center that got all the misfit kids but they all repected my wishes when I asked them to look not touch and it started alot of great discussions.
Steve


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

tardis1916 said:


> Dear tripdeer,
> I worked at a high school for 3 years as a techer's aide. I would always bring in on or two of my models and hang them from the ceiling above my desk. I have found that 99.9% of students are respectful of the models and don't touch them but stare in disbelief that people can build such things. Just hang it in an area that the students can't access very well and wouldn't be able to touch it and it will be ok. Of course I would always tell my students how hard and how long I spent on it and they won't dare touch it. But then again, I haven't been to your school so I don't know how your students behave. I was in a Career Center that got all the misfit kids but they all repected my wishes when I asked them to look not touch and it started alot of great discussions.
> Steve


Steve, thanks for the story! I was exaggerating about high school students. They're really not all that bad. To be serious, I have never really thought about displaying models in the classroom, and to actually sit back and think about it, it would be pretty cool! When I was in High School, if a teacher had the equivalent of the PL Refit Enterprise hanging above his or her desk, I would certainly think that it is pretty darn neat! I'm actually in my final year of university, and I think I have a job waiting for me at the High School I attended. Once I get a job, I think I'll seriously consider displaying a model in my classroom!  Thanks again Steve!

Dan


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Conversely, I once brought a 1/72 Bf-109F to school (10th or 11th grade, I think) to show a fellow modeler. One comment I got was "You actually PAINT thise stupid things?" Another was "What are you, an anti-semite?" (referring to the accurate swastika on the tail, I suppose). Then some seniors grabbed it and started zooming it around making airplane noises and making fun of me. 

At least I managed to get it back in one piece, thanks to a passing teacher.


----------



## petseal (Apr 23, 2002)

Dave Metzner said:


> The reason for the large scale of the NX-01 and Enterprise kits is to produce them in a Naval scale - 1:350 - because there is already a kit out there in that scale of the modern aircraft carrier USS Enterprise. The idea was that one could build both the Starship and the aircraft carrier and display them together!
> Besides that most of us old farts need big kits to work on since our eyesight is so lousy that we can't see those little bitty pieces in those 1:850th scale kits
> 
> Dave


When I first heard about the 1/350 scale refit Enterprise the first thought I had was displaying it with the aircraft carrier, which I found at a pawn shop a few years ago.  I still remember being impressed with an early drawing of the TOS E outline overlapping the carrier. If memory serves it also showed the outline over the Desilu studio aswell! The only problem is the carrier I have is 1/400 scale, but I do not think that will be much of a difference! 
I just hope it is released in January as promised and not pushed back again! 
Best wishes to all this holiday season, Petseal :wave:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The 1/350 combination that nearly everyone would want:


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

I've updated that image:


----------



## petseal (Apr 23, 2002)

ThomasModels said:


> I've updated that image:


Thanks ThomasModels and Trek Ace! That's the image I was referring too! There is a build-up of the Carrier on the CultTVman site with a scaled to fit shuttlecraft on the landing deck that I thought was a cool idea. From what I have seen of the new re-fit E it comes with a couple of shuttles. I am sure that one of them could find it's way to the flat top!  
Thanks again guys! Later, Petseal :wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^I did the same thing with the refit and a floorplan of the building I work in .


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ah, found it:










Yep, biiiiiig building!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

BIIIIG Space ship


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Biiiiig Starship!


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

What class of vessel is the 'Thomas Sasser' anyway?

Edge


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

It's a class all by itself, thankfully! Heh....  

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

Updated!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

For a few pictures of the latest NCC-1701 test shot go to http://home.earthlink.net/~dmetzner/
Dave


----------



## petseal (Apr 23, 2002)

Dave Metzner said:


> For a few pictures of the latest NCC-1701 test shot go to http://home.earthlink.net/~dmetzner/
> Dave


Thanks for the new shots of the Big E Dave. The ship looks great. 
And a very very big 
THANKS 
for the link to your site. 
WOW!!! 
You do fantastic work! 
The aircraft look great! And the figures look so life-like.....WOW!!!!!!! 
To all who read this do yourself a favour and go have a look see, you WILL NOT be disappointed. :thumbsup: 
And Dave, I was not affended! 
Later, Petseal :wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually, I'm right at the aft root of the dorsal, between the two forward thruster exhausts. Roughly in the middle of the building, down and to the right a tad.

What grantf's pointing to is the medical dept .


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dave Metzner said:


> For a few pictures of the latest NCC-1701 test shot go to http://home.earthlink.net/~dmetzner/
> Dave


 'Tis a thing of breathtaking beauty!


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

The profile picture of Daves test shot shows again drooping warp nacelles.
So I hope PL understands the gravity of the situation. I'll have to construct a another but bigger gluing jig.

Gravity sucks!

"Every problem has an engineering solution"--Dilbert

Don Matthys
dba Don's Light and Magic
http://www.dlmparts.com
Make it Glow!


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

John P said:


> Actually, I'm right at the aft root of the dorsal, between the two forward thruster exhausts. Roughly in the middle of the building, down and to the right a tad.
> Darn! I was hoping for a supply closet!


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

Wait! what we can't see is it is the supply closet! mystery solved


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

??????


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Believe it or not, I _did _once work at a drawing board jammed into a supply closet. Luckily the cleaning lady was cute, so I didn't mind her coming in for her supllies all the time.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Believe it or not, I _did _once work at a drawing board jammed into a supply closet. Luckily the cleaning lady was cute, so I didn't mind her coming in for her supllies all the time.


This sounds like an episode of _Seinfeld_! Did you give her a sweater with a small spot on it?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No, but every time she came in she wanted to throw out the tissue I blotted my rapidograph on.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The joys of working in an office.I worked in a steel fabracation shop without walls, only a roof. When it rain half of the shop was covered in water, we wore rubber boots to keep from getting electricuted. In the winter, when it snowed, my back was covered, and the the only heater was 1000' from where I worked so I. Oh,the good old days!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Jeez, that sounds illegal!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The good news is the comany is gone. This my sound strange, but true. They fired me for unknown reasons. Then years later,I saw my supervisor, he told me after I left the company it started to decline, because I was gone. It made me feel good to know how important I was to them, and they never knew it until it was to late.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave Metzner passed along the refit photos for me to repost. Apparently, his site has been getting some heavy bandwidth usage.

http://www.culttvman.com/polar_lights_news.html

Steve


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Interestingly enough, the kit designers website has also gotten a lot of heavy bandwith usage! 

Polar Lights & Thomas Models Present... Refit 1701

And  The Index of even MORE PICS!  

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/%a92.jpg

LOL! TOO hilarious! (At least I HOPE that it's a joke!)


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I don't think that I like the stand that much. Think I'll put a piece of wood underneath the plastic and mount a square brass tube up to the secondary hull just behind the deflector dish to run wiring through.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

You forgot

http://www.thomasmodels.com/refit

making a total of three public folders available on ThomasModels.com for the past seven months to view parts pics at!

The last time I checked, any one of those folders were receiving about 2,500 hits per day. Monday mornings and friday afternoons are the peak moments. Many of the hits are coming from an Atlanta ISP and from Japan!

There is another private folder with much more 'behind the scenes' technical stuff I have not made available. Perhaps after the kit is released, I will be able to post a link to it.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

ThomasModels said:


> There is another private folder with much more 'behind the scenes' technical stuff I have not made available. Perhaps after the kit is released, I will be able to post a link to it.


Arrgh! *NOW's* the time to tease us with more photos to generate excitement and sales!


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

I would like to plot out the painting scheme for the re-fit E but I can't find a good CAD of the ship. I have searched the web and have come up with good pics for the painting but no CADs. Does anyone here happen to know where I can find one?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I haven't seen any refit plans in CAD format.

I think your best bet would be to wait until the kit is released and do rubs to get your grid outlines for the painting scheme. The available plans that are out there often disagree with the studio model in layout and details.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

It dosen't have to be a CAD. A good B&W drawing will do if it is clear enough and comes in several views.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I don't think that I like the stand that much. Think I'll put a piece of wood underneath the plastic and mount a square brass tube up to the secondary hull just behind the deflector dish to run wiring through.


Same with me here. I don`t like the saucer being supported by the two clear rods - that takes away a lot of the old ladies grace in my eyes.

I only hope the "neck" is strong enought to hold the saucer without the supporting rods!

Marco


----------



## ArthurPendragon (Jan 4, 2004)

Marco Scheloske said:


> Same with me here. I don`t like the saucer being supported by the two clear rods - that takes away a lot of the old ladies grace in my eyes.
> I only hope the "neck" is strong enought to hold the saucer without the supporting rods!
> Marco


Assuming that it´s not, I´m thinking about a small aluminum or brass armature inside the model, but I can only manage to design it with the actual kit in my hands.

Let´s wait a little more...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

ArthurPendragon said:


> Assuming that it´s not, I´m thinking about a small aluminum or brass armature inside the model . . .


Yes! Exactly what I was thinking of doing! :thumbsup: 

Also looks like it may be necessary, especially since I'll be making Phase II version, to adds some additional interior support to the nacelle struts. I will be adding the weight of some putty and lighting to the nacelles which may strain the struts some.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Marco Scheloske said:


> Same with me here. I don't like the saucer being supported by the two clear rods--that takes away a lot of the old lady's grace in my eyes.


Definitely! There is also the potential to wear away the paint at the support points on the saucer.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Last night I was reading the Paul Newitt's Star Fleet Assembly Manual on painting the refit. This book is what I am going to use to do the model. When I got the book, I also got the System/E circuit board. I never used it, so if I can find the parts, I might use it.
Andy Probert helped with the book, so it is "canon"(BOOM).


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

What parts are you looking for? I don't have one of those boards, but I have quite a few parts lying around.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I will look and see what I have, and get back to you.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The kit itself is pretty stout. 
There are plenty of locator pins at both top and bottom of the neck and adequate gluing surface, if you use plenty of cement (I recommend liquid welders) you'll have no problems.
I've built it four times so far and see no signs of structural weekness in the finished model.
Dave


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

jwrjr said:


> What parts are you looking for? I don't have one of those boards, but I have quite a few parts lying around.


I found I bought the parts years ago, but forgot about it. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Dave Metzner said:


> The kit itself is pretty stout.
> There are plenty of locator pins at both top and bottom of the neck and adequate gluing surface, if you use plenty of cement (I recommend liquid welders) you'll have no problems.
> I've built it four times so far and see no signs of structural weekness in the finished model.
> Dave


Do you get Liquid Welders over at the hobby shop at Town & Country?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Dave Metzner said:


> The kit itself is pretty stout.
> There are plenty of locator pins at both top and bottom of the neck and adequate gluing surface, if you use plenty of cement (I recommend liquid welders) you'll have no problems.
> I've built it four times so far and see no signs of structural weekness in the finished model.
> Dave


What about the Nacelle Droop problem as seen on Cultman's web site? Has this been addressed and fixed?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That's not droop. That's _misalignment_.


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 28, 2004)

The droop that you see is partialy from the camera lens perspective. It wasn't actually sagging, but 'built in' the the kit. As Dave said, There are lots of long pins and sockets and there isn't that much weight in those areas to cause 'sagging'. The nacelle alignment was one of the last problems to be fixed. No pics have been posted yet of the final model assembled that show that correction made.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Been fixed!
Dave


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Dave Metzner said:


> Been fixed!
> Dave


Great news!


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

John P said:


> Not to mention Polar Lights doesn't actually exist any more, and no one at Racing Champions gives a rat's red patoot about no painting guides for a non-NASCAR subject.


Go John!!! Go John!!! Go John!!! Go John!!! Go John!!! Go John!!! Go John!!! 

I echoe that sentiment!


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

Originally Posted by John P
Not to mention Polar Lights doesn't actually exist any more, and no one at Racing Champions gives a rat's red patoot about no painting guides for a non-NASCAR subject. 


"Go John!!! Go John!!! Go John!!! Go John!!! Go John!!! Go John!!! Go John!!! 

I echoe that sentiment!"

I am learning that I get by better with honey than soure grapes.


----------



## redlawyers (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello, I am a newb here, just commenting on the accuracy of the 1701-A paint scheme. Don't know if has been discussed, but there is a PDF file floating around on the net created by Chris Paveglio back in the early 1990s that gave great detail to creating a "movie authentic" Enterprise model. He uses the AMT Enterprise, but the paint scheme and detail would definately apply to the 1/350 1701-A. He also includes AZTEC patterns and color graphs. Pretty intensive. Thanks!

MIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

its also apparently quite inaccurate, or so ive heard here...


----------



## redlawyers (Jan 6, 2005)

Really? That I didn't know. Didn't think to search for that on this forum. In any case, those markings and color graphs resemble the Art Asylum ship that they are selling. Looks pretty accurate to me. To each his own. Thanks.

MIKE


----------



## petseal (Apr 23, 2002)

redlawyers said:


> Hello, I am a newb here, just commenting on the accuracy of the 1701-A paint scheme. Don't know if has been discussed, but there is a PDF file floating around on the net created by Chris Paveglio back in the early 1990s that gave great detail to creating a "movie authentic" Enterprise model. He uses the AMT Enterprise, but the paint scheme and detail would definately apply to the 1/350 1701-A. He also includes AZTEC patterns and color graphs. Pretty intensive. Thanks!
> 
> MIKE :thumbsup:


Welcome to the BB redlawyers. 
Can you let use know where to find this PDF file? I have heard it is not accurate but I would like to give it the once over. I figure something close is better than nothing at all! 
Later, Petseal :wave:


----------



## redlawyers (Jan 6, 2005)

Thank you for the welcome! As for that PDF file, I would suggest just typing in his name plus adding Enterprise 1701-A to the search. If you are unsuccessful, PM me and I can send you the PDF file myself.

What I like most about it is that you can zoom in on his ship schematic to like 1600% to see excellent detail of the gangway doors and air locks. Let me know.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Aren't his colour charts and Aztec panelling a direct steal from Paul Newitt's SFAM #4? I think even some of the drawings are the same.


----------



## redlawyers (Jan 6, 2005)

Hmmm...I wouldn't know that answer. So what if it is? I am feeling like I shouldn't have even posted that guy's PDF in the first place. Like I said, the colors and graphs resemble the Art Asylum 1701-A that is sitting on my desk and that model, for all of its flaws, looks pretty authentic. Just my $0.02


----------



## petseal (Apr 23, 2002)

redlawyers said:


> Thank you for the welcome! As for that PDF file, I would suggest just typing in his name plus adding Enterprise 1701-A to the search. If you are unsuccessful, PM me and I can send you the PDF file myself.
> 
> What I like most about it is that you can zoom in on his ship schematic to like 1600% to see excellent detail of the gangway doors and air locks. Let me know.


Hello redlawyers, 
Tried your suggestion and it worked when I used just his name. 
The first site listed from the search is this one... 
http://home.ptd.net/~chrispav/ 
...I am not sure but I think it is his "official" site!
About half way down on the left side is a "Star Trek" link. The PDF file can be downloaded from there. If your interested there is a downloadable "Khan" typeface also. 
I looked through the file and it looks very promising. I think this could make it easier to do a great paint job on the new PL Enterprise, whenever it is released! (now I hear Feb???) 
Thanks for your help with this redlawyers, it is appreciated!
Later, Petseal :wave:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Many , many thanks!!!!!
This will be quite handy when I get my "Refit"! :thumbsup:


----------



## redlawyers (Jan 6, 2005)

petseal! You are welcome. I actually been messing around with his PDF files and I changed the colors as per the Enterprise designer's webpage from earlier in this thread. Got rid of the greenish colors and went with more blue tones. I am glad that some folks could use it. :thumbsup:


----------



## redlawyers (Jan 6, 2005)

No prob JGG1701. Hope you find it useful. 

Yeah, I heard that the release date is going to be in Feb. I emailed Doll-Hobby where I pre-ordered my 1701-A and they said that they were backed up to Feb. I pre-ordered it back in August. I can't wait.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

guys dig back in this forum a few (maybe several) months, and eyeball for aztec patterns. you'll find much more info regarding the layout of this ships pattern.


----------



## ArthurPendragon (Jan 4, 2004)

Althought helpfull, Paveglio´s aztec is far from being accurate.

Last year, I spent months working on templates for the aztecs for the whole Enterprise refit ERTL model (NCC-1701 A version)

It is done and already available for anyone who wants it for free (it´s a series of Autocad drawings).

Anyone interested, just send me an e-mail.


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

What format are those drawings in, Arthur?


----------



## ArthurPendragon (Jan 4, 2004)

Autocad (dwg).


----------



## petseal (Apr 23, 2002)

ArthurPendragon said:


> Althought helpfull, Paveglio´s aztec is far from being accurate.
> 
> Last year, I spent months working on templates for the aztecs for the whole Enterprise refit ERTL model (NCC-1701 A version)
> 
> ...


Thanks Much ArthurPendragon! 
Got your email and had to use the link for the pdf file, I have no idea how to open a Autocad file! 
Your willingness to share your hard work is appreciated. Again MANY THANKS!
With all this great referance material even I should be able to do a half decent paint job on the upcoming (Dave says looks like MARCH now  ) Enterprise re-fit . If all else fails I still have the 1991 Special Edition with lights and sound still in the box.
Can I assume from your user name that you are a fellow Englishman? 
Later, Petseal :wave:


----------



## redlawyers (Jan 6, 2005)

Ditto on what Petseal said. ArthurPendragon put some serious hours to make it quality. Thank so much! :thumbsup: Now the continued wait for the Big E. In the meantime, I should continue the chain letters to get those guys to do a 1/350 Voyager.


----------



## ArthurPendragon (Jan 4, 2004)

petseal said:


> Thanks Much ArthurPendragon!
> Can I assume from your user name that you are a fellow Englishman?
> Later, Petseal :wave:


You´re all welcome !

Uhh.... No.... I´m a Brazilian, living in Rio de Janeiro...

My username started as a simple choice (it happened that a I was reading a book about King Arthur, when I was registering at the Starship Modeler site...)


----------

